# Erebuni



## loser101 (Sep 6, 2003)

I have heard from this guy that Erebuni body kits suck, like they dont fit very well and painting them is a pain. so i was wondering if any one who has a kit by them if they like it or not and if its good quilty.......


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

they do suck. most are just rip-offs of other kits.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

My car actually came with the erebuni kit (an ode to the seller's former ricer days.) It does actually seem to fit well if you mold it, but then again I don't know how much work that takes. The quality isn't the the greatest, but then again its not gtp or vis bad. They're middle of the road kits if you want a good estimate of where to place them.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wow, i thought that erebuni was high quality product.....so then who makes the highest quality body kits? i was planning to spend some cheese on a body kit down the line. after the upgrades under the hood, of course...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah, Erebuni kits are complete rip offs and they are cheaper. A good friend of mine (Rytone777 on these forums) got one for his S14 and it didn't fit very well at all when he got it. He and his father spent time fixing spots that weren't great, sanding it down, drilling holes for this and that, and basically fixed it up... it came out great, but that was after a good amount of time workin on it...

here's a pic for reference... damn i love this car... S14 SR should be in it in a couple of months.. the kit (which is originally a Veilside kit) is just asking for an intercooler


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i think you heard wrong....
i've personally installed the erebuni kit and preped and painted the kit and had no problems.

if you want to talk about low quality get a cheapy honda kit and compare! then you will what is really cheap.

in my opinion the erebuni kit is good, all little pricey....


greg


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> *wow, i thought that erebuni was high quality product.....so then who makes the highest quality body kits? i was planning to spend some cheese on a body kit down the line. after the upgrades under the hood, of course... *


A high quality body kit would be one like Veilside, GP Sports, C-Westin, Bomex, or any of the mid-to-high end japanese made kits


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

all i know is that they spent almost two months (not continuously working on it) working on that thing....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

also i forgot to mention this was for a 200sx that might make a difference as well


----------



## Rytone777 (Feb 22, 2003)

Yea, thing is, with ANY body kit, be it Erebuni all the way to Veilside, there is never ever a guarantee that it will fit 100%. At least, that is what I have heard...even about the more expensive ones. That kit was a lil over 1G...yes it is expensive but it beats the Veilside price and nobody will sit there and say, "Oh look that kit is tight, but damn...its Erebuni." I have heard both sides. Some say that kits come prepped to fit right on, and others come like mine, where you spend two months fixing it. After all the bondo, fiberglass kits, sanding, and losing brain cells breathing that fiberglass glue, it was worth it. The down side is the fact that it is fiberglass and it chips real easy. But, in my opinion, unless it is a showcar, it don't matter. If I had to do it again, well, I would still take the gamble with Erebuni, because either way, you have to modify it. Just the other day, we had to cut the thing again to make room for the Intercooler. (Can't wait)


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *A high quality body kit would be one like Veilside, GP Sports, C-Westin, Bomex, or any of the mid-to-high end japanese made kits *



thats not true either most people think if it has a japenese name on it its the best well thats not true: 

i've had both good and bad experiences with bomex their styling is different but that doesn't mean their quality is there


----------



## Rytone777 (Feb 22, 2003)

Robert at Project Nissan has a Bomex front end and he had to cut a lot of it too to make it fit right on his S14, which is a beautiful car I might add.


----------

